# Anyone going to Olympic Eventing Dressage - the Saturday



## Twiglet (21 June 2012)

I've finally managed to get an Equestrian ticket for Olympics, but only one  So I'm going to be a little lonely on the day - are any HHOers going on the day and fancy a meet up/walk round the XC course?!


----------



## galaxy (21 June 2012)

I am!!

Still haven't worked out how to get there yet.... on my to do list! 

Do you have any details on walking the course?  Will it be open all day?


----------



## Twiglet (21 June 2012)

Not sure....a friend has already had her tickets and it said that the park was open on dressage days (although obviously jumps will be roped off)


----------



## teapot (21 June 2012)

Yeah, it says on the Greenwich info website that with dressage tickets you're allowed to walk the course and be let back into the arena part


----------



## LizzieJ (21 June 2012)

Typical, I'm going on my own on the 29th! If anyone else is going then and would like to meet up...


----------



## Jo_x (21 June 2012)

I am also going alone on the 29th! Couldnt justify buying a second ticket as I couldnt guarantee a friend would buy it off me!


----------



## Twiglet (21 June 2012)

There were still tickets available when I looked? Unfortunately (or fortunately!) my boyfriend is home for his r&r that day, so Olympics will not be the foremost thing on my mind


----------



## CalllyH (21 June 2012)

I'm going on the 28th Saturday, if you want to meet up with us for lunch or a walk round feel free to pm me your number or add me on Facebook xx


----------



## gillianfleming (21 June 2012)

Another who is going but we're going to both dressage days, maybe we could organise a HHO meetup


----------



## galaxy (22 June 2012)

what time are you planning on getting there?  I think the earliest I can arrive is 9.30....


----------



## CalllyH (23 June 2012)

Probably around half nine too, not too early


----------



## IsabelleJ (24 June 2012)

I will be there both days on my own, would love to have a little HHO meet!

Why don't we post something about it nearer the time?

Isabelle


----------



## Odd Socks (24 June 2012)

I'll be there too  cant wait!


----------

